

2009 Rails Rumble Registration Open - zapnap
http://blog.railsrumble.com/2009/7/6/2009-contest-registration

======
adamhowell
Anyone wanna go over/under on 50% of the apps being Twitter related? (I'm
still participating b/c I think it'll be fun and challenging, but I'm going to
rack my brain to make sure we build something at least semi-useful...)

~~~
bmcleod
In the past there has generally been a pretty impressively wide range of
different apps.

In the past the prize categories have meant that people with more unique apps
have a significant advantage at the end.

Particularly as the main prize category was the sum of your completeness,
design, usefulness and originality ratings. Missing out on any of those
categories would make it very hard to be competitive.

------
kapitti
The Lame Ducks will be defending our title this year, after winning last year
with MeetInBetween.Us. Bring it.

~~~
JimEngland
You're going to have some local Cleveland competition this year. Watch
yourself!

------
lessallan
I think we might join this year's fun! <http://LessEverything.com>

~~~
mrduncan
Pardon me if I've missed something, but I find that link totally unsolicited
and it adds nothing to the conversation here.

